
You probably don't need AI/ML. You can make do with well written SQL scripts - punnerud
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/987602838594445312.html
======
sidpatil
I like reading stories like this, which help to counter hype and wasted
effort.

Reminds me of this:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=235x%20faster%20than%20hadoop%20cluster%20%282014%29&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

